# Resources > Education Center >  >  Tutorial Clean-up (and related projects)

## O'nus

A'hoy hoy,

I did some editing with the tutorial forum.  I added a title to just about all of them; basically just a size=16 and bold. 

I also made sure all the titles that included acronyms were parallel. 

I am also going to sift through them now and correct some grammar, etc. 

If anyone catches something I missed or disagree's with what I am doing - please let me know here.

Thanks.

_Note:_  What do you guys think?  Should my take on Blind Dreams be put into the tutorials..?  It doesn't really seem like one but.. maybe memorable topics?

----------


## icedawg

sounds good!

umm...as for what you've written, it'll get a wider audience for sure in Tutorials because they are displayed on the main site as well.

Perhaps we should look into creating a storage forum for dream-related papers, that aren't so much tutorials, and then we could link to it from the main site?  I think I included a subject related to what you've written regarding the blind & dreaming in my community pages announcement (the recent reply i made with possible topics), but alas right now I'm still having trouble getting people interested in participating in that thing.

----------


## icedawg

So O'nus, what do you think of the idea to create another forum (and site section) for dream-related papers and whatnot?  Some of the content in 'tutorials' could probably be moved into there, and then we'd have two forums in which to use to better classify future submissions.  Also, people's results from The Research Team could be compiled and placed in there as well (if they wanted).



Also, if anyone feels like (at some time) preparing a list of descriptions or summaries (of 2 or 3 sentences each) for the tutorials/papers, I could adjust the coding in the forum and the site so that the descriptions would be displayed prior to selecting the tutorial/paper.


Finally, I'm looking into creating a Site Development Team, since I've gotten notices from some users that they'd like to help others create pages in the Community Pages project, and I'm assuming also some Art Team members might want to pitch in, so of course we'd need some people to provide actual content.   ::mrgreen::   This isn't something I'm looking into immediately starting because there's lots going on right now with the teams, and we need to see if we can get enough people interested first.


anyway, just some thoughts i had.

----------


## O'nus

I would love that idea because sometime soon I will begin my new method of study.

I plan on making a series of small essay's that explain general topics within my field of study (Psychology, Neuroscience, Pharmacology, etc.).  For example: O'nus Explains LSD, O'nus Explains How We Hear, etc.

Mostly for my own education and study, but I would be more than happy to share it with everyone.  

I say go with it icedawg.

----------


## wasup

Sounds like an awesome idea Ice!  I can't think of a name... but for a description, maybe something like this: "This forum is for the storage of papers or thesises written by Dreamviews members" or something similar.   

By the way, for the "site development team" I think that it should also be a place where people can suggest mods and such that would be beneficial to this forum.  Right now people are mainly posting in feedback and it would be very good to be able to post things in the site development team.

----------


## O'nus

> _Originally posted by wasup_
> *Sounds like an awesome idea Ice!  I can't think of a name... but for a description, maybe something like this: \"This forum is for the storage of papers or thesises written by Dreamviews members\" or something similar.  *



Archives..?

----------


## wasup

That sounds like a good name  :smiley: 

I say we do it.  I'm liking these new forums Ice, good job.

----------

